# Remembering William (MI Dawn)



## japonica (May 26, 2005)

It's April 1st already here in Australia. I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you today and sending prayers of strength.








William


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

William


----------



## Lindsay1234 (Dec 19, 2005)

Ive been remembering sweet William here too. I hope tomorrow passes quickly for you Dawn. You and your family are in my thoughts.

William George


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

William


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

William George


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Thinking of William


----------



## claireb (Apr 7, 2009)

William
















Dawn









I've been thinking of William since the clock struck midnight. I was at the hospital, holding Noah (who's extremely sick







) and praying for him, and I saw the time turn to midnight...and I immediately thought of your sweet William.

I am holding you, my dear friend, in my heart today.

Claire


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

William

((Dawn))


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

sweet william.


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

You and your sweet William were the first thoughts in my mind this morning.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

You guys are so amazing. I was coming here to post my letter to William and here I find this thread already started. It brought tears to my eyes.

I can't tell you how it feels, to have people remember. It's such a strangely bittersweet feeling... But you probably already know. I'm so blessed to know all of you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *claireb* 







William
















Dawn









I've been thinking of William since the clock struck midnight. I was at the hospital, holding Noah (who's extremely sick







) and praying for him, and I saw the time turn to midnight...and I immediately thought of your sweet William.

I am holding you, my dear friend, in my heart today.

Claire

Oh Claire... praying hard for little Noah. Okay, that's it, new rule! Alive babies on the outside get to STAY alive and healthy, dangit!! Hear that universe!?!?







(and if I get to make the rules, I will be writing a very long list.....







)


----------



## xtara2003x (Sep 25, 2006)

for sweet sweet William

Hugs to you Dawn...


----------



## moonInLion (Mar 1, 2009)

William


----------

